# jd 318



## jferriolo (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi new to site would like info on putting mini fel on jd 318
I have already installed swisher bucket and want to take the next step to a mini loader like the buford bucket


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Question what type of loader is it a 44



Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------

